# What's the best makeup pencil sharpener?



## nexttothemoon (Nov 29, 2006)

Who makes the best pencil sharpener for makeup pencils? I'd like to upgrade ours and would like some feedback on what the best sharpeners are. Something that makes a needle-like point is preferred.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 29, 2006)

Well to be honest, I've bought ones from the 99cent store up to the MAC and sephora ones. There all the same to me.


----------



## Satin (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep!

I dont think there is any diff between high-end and drugstore sharpeners!They are all the same!


----------



## x3kh (Nov 29, 2006)

same here.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 30, 2006)

I have one from Sephora and it works quite well.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't know what's the best but I have a Prescriptives one and my pencils don't break as when I used to use a drugstore one.


----------



## Leony (Nov 30, 2006)

I own a few pencil sharpener from Chanel to 100 Yen aka $1 and IMO they all the same to me as well.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 30, 2006)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ght=sharpeners


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 30, 2006)

I got a couple from sephora and they both actually broke. Now I use one that I got on sale at Victoria's Secret and it works great.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 30, 2006)

i have a few. the main one is from covergirl.

the rest were cause of the pencil i got was a larger size and needed its own sharpner.


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 30, 2006)

The Almay one I got is amazing. It has two holes, one for normal sized pencils another for the big fat pencils. It also has a top and bottom piece that comes off for cleaning AND it has this pick thing on it to clean the blades.


----------



## nexttothemoon (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback and the links to the other thread everyone. It's a fairly basic piece of equipment and probably true that any decent sharpener will do a pretty good job... but when they start getting dull they can really do a crappy job and make a mess with the pencils.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea thats true. At least with the cheap ones you won't feel bad when it comes to throwing them away.


----------



## LilDee (Dec 1, 2006)

i just use a plain old covergirl sharpener.. and it works perfectly fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Dec 1, 2006)

ditto for me! found the best sharpener in the world at walgreens on that discontinued items table for a buck!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2006)

I have an NYC one that works just fine for me... It has the smaller and larger sharpening holes. Nice point everytime!


----------

